#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Training after 2nd year

## ank07ume

I am a second year student from mechanical engineering at IIT Roorkee. Which govt companies should i consider for my summer internship.(i can actually get in the company of my choice)especially tell about Indian oil,engineers india ltd,gail





  Similar Threads: Does the two week training at local bus depot count as in plant training? industries for training for electrical 3red year student... Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Where do summer training after B.Tech-E.C.E 2nd year Where to go for training after first year (Cse)

----------

